# Many Daughters End Up Looking Like Their Mothers



## SeaBreeze (Feb 19, 2016)

I find this to be true, especially if they look really similar all along. Do the ladies here feel you look more like your mother as you get older?  Here are some interesting examples.  More HERE.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 19, 2016)

I resemble my mom, my daughter resembles her father, same for her daughter.  You wouldn't know my daughter is my daughter without being told, same when it comes to her and her daughter.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 19, 2016)

Both my sister and I resemble my maternal grandfather with his large eyes and facial structure.  My mother and her sister look very much like their own mother, with narrow deep set eyes and a wide face.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 19, 2016)

I see my grandmother in the mirror every day. It's almost clone-like how I have her features. My daughters all got their Dad's olive skin and dark hair but my face. When they were young I got the "Are they adopted?" question. Well gee, if they are I'm hunting down the real mother now and sending them back

On an uglier note. I remember being in a hillbilly Walmart one night. Middle daughter was up ahead of me. She had really long dark hair at the time. Some hick stops next to her and whispers " Why don't you go back to where you come from?!". Maybe he saw Latina...but in any case I almost got my first assault charge.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 19, 2016)

I resemble my father, except for the hair colour, and dark eyes. He was tall also. I am environmentally friendly, compact. Lol.


----------



## jujube (Feb 19, 2016)

No, I don't look a thing like my mom, but I'd be happy to.  She's 90 and looks 75 at the most.  There's hope for me yet......she just reached a certain year and stopped aging.  Everyone assumes she's my older sister.   Now I have a cousin who is the spitting image of my mom; I guess the genes did a side-step there.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 19, 2016)

My daughters all look like me-and my son does too lol. Here is a pic my youngest daughter posted the other day of her and her daughter-I think there is a slight resemblance.......


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 19, 2016)

I was blessed by both Mom and my grandma. Neither had wrinkled skin and only the faintest lines.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 20, 2016)

When I was a kid everybody said I looked like my dad as our eyes were similar.  As I've aged I look like my mother as she aged.  I remember seeing my aunt whom I hadn't seen for quite a few years and her mouth dropped when she saw me.  She said 'boy, do you look like your mother!'.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 20, 2016)

My daughter looks just like her dad, thank heaven. I look so much like Best Aunt that people have mistaken us for mother/daughter when we were younger and for sisters now that we're older.


----------



## Lynk (Feb 22, 2016)

My daughter favors me a lot but I have a great-niece that when she was born looked like my daughter.  Even now at 7 years old she still looks like her.


----------



## Linda (Feb 22, 2016)

Yes, my daughter and I look alike except she is taller and dyes her hair blond usually.  Somewhere on one of those posts there is a pic of us together.  I think it was one where the question was Do you get along with your grown up children?   A few years ago she was looking for me in Target and thought she saw me so started walking over there and it was a mirror.  She was really mad.  She was also not very happy the time she took my husband and I to meet her new boyfriend (now her husband) on the patio of a coffee shop.  She and her dad were inside getting cream for the coffee and I was sitting on the patio and this tall guy walked up and said "Are you Candie's mom?" and then sat down and talked to me.  When she came out she said "How did you know that was my mom?" and he said "You look like her".  She didn't consider that a compliment either.   Unfortunately I do not look like my mom who had black hair, brown eyes and very pretty.  

I just went in and bumped up the post with our photo, not that anyone is dying to see it.


----------

